# Brand New Glock 27 Firing Problem



## Swing Fixer (May 18, 2011)

Got a problem that definitely didn't expect out of a Glock based on their reputation. I just bought a brand new Gen 3 Glock 27 (first Glock I've owned). So far I've put about 350 rounds thru it over the course of 2 range sessions. Over those rounds I've had 3 or 4 FTF problems due to the striker hitting the edge of the primer rather than the center (see picture). Is this something that happens while the gun is getting broken in or am I dealing with some other issue? Now that I think about it, I think each instance was the first round of the mag that I was using. After the FTF, I waited 30-45 seconds to make sure the round wasn't going to fire, ejected the shell, and went thru the rest of the mag without a problem. After going thru the rest of the mag, I recycled the round and each time it fired correctly.

Thoughts?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

MMM, I don't worry much if my pin or stricker is a little off center, but that's almost at the rim of the primer. I would definetely call Glock, they have excellent customer service. Looks like a problem, but I'm sure Glock will resolve it.


----------



## Swing Fixer (May 18, 2011)

Thanks.....I should probably say that from what I could tell, only those 3 or 4 rounds were off center that much. I checked 10-15 other spent casings that fired correctly and all of them were dead on center hits on the primer.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

An off-center firing pin strike can happen when you try to fire some handguns (including Glocks) when the chamber end of the barrel has not moved upward into the completely locked position. I'll start by asking if you cleaned and lubricated the weapon in accordance with the instruction manual, _before _ you fired it for the first time? If not, there is probably some of the factory preservative (looks like oil, but it's not oil; it's there to prevent rust during storage and transit) left on the rails or in the grooves in the slide. A combination of this slight stickiness, the tight tolerances of a new gun, and some firing residue, and sometimes the slide will fail to close all the way, causing an occasional off-center hit/misfire.

Clean it well (use a solvent- or oil-soaked cotton swab in the slide grooves), and then lightly lubricate it where indicated by the instruction manual, and I think the problem will go away completely. You're not the first person to experience this; I used to have a response similar to this one saved on a text file in my computer for quick access. :mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> An off-center firing pin strike can happen when you try to fire some handguns (including Glocks) when the chamber end of the barrel has not moved upward into the completely locked position. I'll start by asking if you cleaned and lubricated the weapon in accordance with the instruction manual, _before _ you fired it for the first time? If not, there is probably some of the factory preservative (looks like oil, but it's not oil; it's there to prevent rust during storage and transit) left on the rails or in the grooves in the slide. A combination of this slight stickiness, the tight tolerances of a new gun, and some firing residue, and sometimes the slide will fail to close all the way, causing an occasional off-center hit/misfire.
> 
> Clean it well (use a solvent- or oil-soaked cotton swab in the slide grooves), and then lightly lubricate it where indicated by the instruction manual, and I think the problem will go away completely. You're not the first person to experience this; I used to have a response similar to this one saved on a text file in my computer for quick access. :mrgreen:


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Swing Fixer (May 18, 2011)

DJ....when you say "instruction manual" are you referring to that white booklet with all the words that was in the case? LOL!

Yeah....Guilty as charged, didn't read it. I did clean the gun last night though. I think i'll break it down and re-check the slide rails for the factory preservative and make sure I get it all out of there. Thanks for the help!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I think DJ is right on about the gun not being completely locked up. The fact that it is happening on the first round makes me think you are riding the slide home when chambering the first round. What procedure are you using to charge the gun after inserting a magazine?


----------



## Swing Fixer (May 18, 2011)

SMann said:


> I think DJ is right on about the gun not being completely locked up. The fact that it is happening on the first round makes me think you are riding the slide home when chambering the first round. What procedure are you using to charge the gun after inserting a magazine?


Thought about that as well. I shoot left handed so rather than using the slide release, I'm pulling on the back of the slide itself and chambering the first round that way.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

That method will work as long as your being aggressive about it. A proper clean, lube and aggressive chambering will solve your problem. As the pistol gets broken in a little the operation will smooth out some as well.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SMann said:


> I think DJ is right on about the gun not being completely locked up. The fact that it is happening on the first round makes me think you are riding the slide home when chambering the first round. What procedure are you using to charge the gun after inserting a magazine?





Swing Fixer said:


> Thought about that as well. I shoot left handed so rather than using the slide release, I'm pulling on the back of the slide itself and chambering the first round that way.


Yup, that can also contribute to the problem (good catch, SMann!). Pull it all the way back until it stops and then _let go,_ letting it snap forward all by itself. If you try to guide it or "help it along", you'll usually just slow it down. Some folks suggest pulling to the rear until the slide is ripped out of your grasp, which will work, but with an overhand grip it's also a good way to punch yourself in the face (not that I'VE ever done such a thing...).  :mrgreen:


----------



## Swing Fixer (May 18, 2011)

I'll be more aware, but as far as I remember I wasn't helping it along at all. Usually pinch the end of the slide with thumb and index and pull to release the slide lever and let the slide snap forward. I'm sure I'm good to go at this point. I'll try and give an update next time I hit the range. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Keeping the wrist on your firing hand straight during manual chambering is also important. Don't be limp-wristing it. During firing or loading.:mrgreen: Good luck.


----------



## Swing Fixer (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help/suggestions. Finally got to head to the range on Monday and put 200 rounds thru it without a hitch. Looks like we're good to go!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Outstanding! That's the "Glock reliability" we all know and love so well!


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

i'm surprised no1 has asked what kind of ammo you're using. 

i just looked at various boxes of 9/40/45 of federal, pmc, wwb, range stuff & jhp's & they all id what it is but i don't see that on your shell casing.
i see p....p, s w 40.

cheap ammo is cheap for a reason.

i now carry a 30 but when i carried a 27, i never had issues, even with the cheapy stuff from walmart.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

His problem has been resolved. Also, the problem he was having had nothing to do with the particular type of ammo. Cheap or not.


----------



## sully (Sep 17, 2011)

that's a problem...but I'm glad you fixed it--Glocks are tough and in my experience reliable.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow. With a Glock, something like that is RARE at best. I would certainly have Glock check it out and fix the problem......Forget what I just said, I read the rest of the posts and see that you got your problem settled. Best to read em' all before I post.


----------

